# Uber and Strippers Have Something in Common



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-09/uber-and-strippers-have-something-in-common


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

The article makes a strong argument that the lawsuit the strippers won could set an interesting precedent for uber contractors suing for employee status.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

The article referenced that many of the factors cited by Judge Wilkinson in the opinion
could also be applied to Uber drivers as well. That's a fine how-do-you-do.

Not long after, spokespersons for strippers organizations around the country 
were outraged that their members were being compared to Uber drivers.

not really.....that's not true but it would be funny if it were true.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

How insulting, they make way better tips than trashy Uber Driver's!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No worries, the cars will drive themselves before they owe the Driver's an honest rate. Bahahahaha!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> The article referenced that many of the factors cited by Judge Wilkinson in the opinion
> could also be applied to Uber drivers as well. That's a fine how-do-you-do.
> 
> Not long after, spokespersons for strippers organizations around the country
> ...


A strippers Union ?.
Pole dancers united ?

Sisterhood of Entertainment ?

Exotic local 233 ?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> No worries, the cars will drive themselves before they owe the Driver's an honest rate. Bahahahaha!
> View attachment 44166


I wonder if self driving cars really would be cheaper. A majority of drivers now seem to drive basically for free after fully accounting for car expenses. Plus, if uber had a fleet of self driving cars, they have the problem of keeping 4x more cars available for peak demand nights than are needed on average. 80% of the week those cars would have nothing to do. Perhaps they would need to borrow other people's self driving cars to meet the variable peak demand.

On the employee subject, if drivers were employees I'm pretty sure that getting hours to work would be about as difficult as getting Amazon flex blocks has become. The number of drivers would be a small fraction of the current amount. And the drivers would be going non stop to clear out a minimum wage with some nominal mileage reimbursement (like couriers on hourly rates are).

I think that given the overall ways Uber and Lyft intervene with drivers they are really employees. Guarantees and ratings and hours and zones and acceptance rates to get paid certain rates are just a clever way to skirt around it.

The substance of what they are doing is controlling the drivers as employees. However they make the form of how they do it look like contractors. This may be similar to the concept of a sham transaction (substance versus form):

http://definitions.uslegal.com/s/sham-transaction/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

While we're on this subject,
Louisiana strippers age has been raised to 21.

Breaking news from tonight.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> While we're on this subject,
> Louisiana strippers age has been raised to 21.
> View attachment 44178


I wonder if present dancers under 21 will be jobless,or "GRANDMOTHERED " IN ???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The bartender's and strippers were 15 when I was in high school.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I wonder if self driving cars really would be cheaper. A majority of drivers now seem to drive basically for free after fully accounting for car expenses. Plus, if uber had a fleet of self driving cars, they have the problem of keeping 4x more cars available for peak demand nights than are needed on average. 80% of the week those cars would have nothing to do. Perhaps they would need to borrow other people's self driving cars to meet the variable peak demand.
> 
> On the employee subject, if drivers were employees I'm pretty sure that getting hours to work would be about as difficult as getting Amazon flex blocks has become. The number of drivers would be a small fraction of the current amount. And the drivers would be going non stop to clear out a minimum wage with some nominal mileage reimbursement (like couriers on hourly rates are).
> 
> ...


I've been saying from day 1 we're cheaper than self driving cars & infrastructure.
Just behind that in expense would be employee pay & benefits.

Self driving Car sounds cool, but so was a blackberry and Segway. No Uber empire going that route unless they get contracts to shut down public transit bussing and trains in Europe. Klavins pothead dream 

However I want these employee lawsuits to push Uber towards leaving us alone and allowing us to set the rates like true contractors. Let us and cab companies license the app software, and run our own small business as contractors. Let local municipalities set up their laws without having an Uber fit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I've been saying from day 1 we're cheaper than self driving cars & infrastructure.
> Just behind that in expense would be employee pay & benefits.
> 
> Self driving Car sounds cool, but so was a blackberry and Segway. No Uber empire going that route unless they get contracts to shut down public transit bussing and trains in Europe. Klavins pothead dream
> ...


Never happen.
They want it all.








The 5th Reich.
Uber on.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A strippers Union ?.
> Pole dancers united ?
> 
> Sisterhood of Entertainment ?
> ...


Wouldn't union dues be outrageous due to the fact that retirement age of a stripper is around 27. I know, I've seen the occasional "lifer". The 46 year old with leather skin from fake bakes and the ugly boob job from the 80's. One time, at band camp, I saw a stripper that was wearing panty hose. YIKES!!!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Never happen.
> They want it all.
> View attachment 44189
> 
> ...


Then he's going to run the company into the ground, the cars will get auctioned off, and Google will give him $1000 for his patents. Then Google will license the app and stay out of the logistics that ruined Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

America needs more of THIS.

WHEN CONFRONTED WITH OUTRAGEOUS DEEDS AND INJUSTICE,LET THEM KNOW WE ARE SERIOUS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wouldn't union dues be outrageous due to the fact that retirement age of a stripper is around 27. I know, I've seen the occasional "lifer". The 46 year old with leather skin from fake bakes and the ugly boob job from the 80's. One time, at band camp, I saw a stripper that was wearing panty hose. YIKES!!!!


Oh I have seen some FINE 46 YEAR OLD STRIPPERS.
ATHLETIC ,TONED
Last strip bar I went to I was dating a 29 year old lesbian that I've known for years,that was tired of women's drama.

The club was owned by a woman,who wouldn't let her girlfriend dance anymore.

Anyway this woman was fabulous.
Could have been ballet dancer.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wouldn't union dues be outrageous due to the fact that retirement age of a stripper is around 27. I know, I've seen the occasional "lifer". The 46 year old with leather skin from fake bakes and the ugly boob job from the 80's. One time, at band camp, I saw a stripper that was wearing panty hose. YIKES!!!!


I hate you! 
Just reminded me of a manager I had in the 90's. She was probably early 40's, 2 kids, 5ft 6ish, 170+ pounds. She would change clothes and go to her night job  
I need to drink those memories away, she had way too much body floppy going on

Again, I hate you, that WAS a repressed memory!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I hate you!
> Just reminded me of a manager I had in the 90's. She was probably early 40's, 2 kids, 5ft 6ish, 170+ pounds. She would change clothes and go to her night job
> I need to drink those memories away, she had way too much body floppy going on
> 
> Again, I hate you, that WAS a repressed memory!


Oh I used to cheer and clap for the fat sloppy daytime strippers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

First time I ever had a sawed off shotgun pulled on me ,was by a strip club bouncer.

It wasn't at the club,it was somewhere else.had a .410 shotgun with just the grip and a few inches of barrell.size of a handgun.

We had a " disagreement" about plans he had made for my x wife's cousin.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wouldn't union dues be outrageous due to the fact that retirement age of a stripper is around 27. I know, I've seen the occasional "lifer". The 46 year old with leather skin from fake bakes and the ugly boob job from the 80's. One time, at band camp, I saw a stripper that was wearing panty hose. YIKES!!!!


O.M.G. they are totally nude in Biloxi.
A friend took me to this place.
Hands me a wadd of $1.00 bills.
By the door a nude woman is writhing in cosmetic mud,all wet and shiney( reminded me of grade school swim team).

We take a seat,2nd row,and this nude woman swings out over my head.if I would have stood up I would have been struck in the face.
Seems unsanitary . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I grew up in an oilfield boomtown in the 70's.
It was wild wild west back then.
Everything used to go.
" allegedly" certain law enforcement " officials " used to run prostitutes to keep them off of the school girls.

Ever see boss hoggs in dukes of hazard ?
Our sherriff used to wear white suits . . . 

So oil field boom town.
Young single men hitchiked from all over the country,and instantly became wealthy.
You could quit a job in the morning,and have another one by noon.

People worked a month at a time offshore,came in with $10,000 no bills and 3 days off to spend it . . .

I have drank beer with more millionaires than Travis.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> I hate you!
> Just reminded me of a manager I had in the 90's. She was probably early 40's, 2 kids, 5ft 6ish, 170+ pounds. She would change clothes and go to her night job
> I need to drink those memories away, she had way too much body floppy going on
> 
> Again, I hate you, that WAS a repressed memory!


Easy, remember your chanting. All women are beautiful, all women are beautiful, all women are beautiful. Wanna bet, just watch an episode of Jerry Springer to see some 250# start twerking. And the tub of lard says "you want all that". Thank God I grew up in the late 70's early 80's when the girls were justified wearing mini skirts and half shirts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wouldn't union dues be outrageous due to the fact that retirement age of a stripper is around 27. I know, I've seen the occasional "lifer". The 46 year old with leather skin from fake bakes and the ugly boob job from the 80's. One time, at band camp, I saw a stripper that was wearing panty hose. YIKES!!!!


Lol.
Tell you a lil story.
Had brother in law in navy.
Pictures from some country,topless beaches,grass skirts and stuff.
Might have been Tahiti.
He shows me pics from some strip club, says no one from America has hardly been there.

I notice an 8 foot long Schlumberger sticker across the front of the stage in the photo.

Oilfield has been there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have partied with the man who owns this many times.
I think the last time he sold his CO. He got 60 mil.loves Crown Royal,and a good party.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just seems like lately,that all the wealth,prosperity,hope and future of America has been sucked right out of it.

Where is it going ?

How much more do they plan to take ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Just seems like lately,that all the wealth,prosperity,hope and future of America has been sucked right out of it.
> 
> Where is it going ?
> 
> How much more do they plan to take ?


It's becoming extinct along with the working class. It's seems it's better to profit from the buying and selling of a product than it is to profit from producing that product. The service industry is a slight exception. People still want to feel catered to. They want to feel special. And if you're really good at providing a superior service, you should have no worries about SDC's. Just think, don't you hate it when you call a company to get an automated voice response. Then when a human voice comes on, it's like hallelujah!!! People here complain about the "canned" response from Uber all the time. They post to be assertive in speaking to a supervisor. Even though technology will supercede much business in the next 10 years, people will always want human interaction.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually being a driver in some ways is very much like setting up a date with a provider at an incall. They put up with the same kind of crap as a driver does. Newbies cancel a lot cause they get cold feet. Or you show up and she stops txting for what ever reason and no room# .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I've seen the occasional "lifer".


There are two here, who are "well preserved". One is a bit of a local celebrity. Both of them are fifty. Still, being that well preserved at that age is rare for male or female.


----------



## UberHippyChick (Dec 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I wonder if present dancers under 21 will be jobless,or "GRANDMOTHERED " IN ???


I picked up a manger at Hustler once, he told me the under 21's were grandfathered in when it passed in New Orleans. They also had to put up a big fight to be allowed to continue hiring bartenders and waitstaff who were 18-20. Personally, I think it's BS, I don't see how it's easier to traffic a 19 year old vs a 21 year old. 
BTW back in the 90's not only did the clubs not pay the strippers, the girls had to pay to strip. And the cost was based on when they showed up to work, before 7 it was like $10, 7-9 about $20 and after 9 $35. I'll bet Uber would do that if they could.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Seems unsanitary . . .


My first experience at a "club" when enough of my friends were 18. We sat a few tables back, middle of the room. One of the major acts of the night comes out, and shoots this unknown lube all over the stage. During the act she touches a man at the edge of the stage. He kept rubbing his eyes like they were burning the rest of the night.

It wasn't a great experience, place seemed like a petri dish of diseases!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> My first experience at a "club" when enough of my friends were 18. We sat a few tables back, middle of the room. One of the major acts of the night comes out, and shoots this unknown lube all over the stage. During the act she touches a man at the edge of the stage. He kept rubbing his eyes like they were burning the rest of the night.
> 
> It wasn't a great experience, place seemed like a petri dish of diseases!


You haven't seen anything unless you've been to the red light district in Thailand! We went just because it's so famous. We couldn't stay very long because it was hard to watch. I had no idea the family body was capable of doing certain things. One of the milder things I witnessed was watching a woman shoot like 10 ping pong balls out of her crotch into through a small hoop about 15 feet away. I asked a male friend of mine whose also been there and asked if he found any of it erotic he said no, a bit entertaining but didn't like it either.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok that is one thing ^^^ But have you ever seen a woman Squirt 4' or 5' ? and no, it is not pee.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok that is one thing ^^^ But have you ever seen a woman Squirt 4' or 5' ? and no, it is not pee.


Seen it or experienced it?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Experienced it with two.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Experienced it with two.


Well it's pretty awesome experience from a women's perspective


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah,now ur maken me want to see the one, now stop that.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Never happen.
> They want it all.
> View attachment 44189
> 
> ...


When was the 4th, did I miss it?


----------

